# Icelandic: Feminine 100



## Obeorn

In what situation the feminine form of hundrað used?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Obeorn said:


> In what situation_ is_ the feminine form of hundrað used?


What feminine form of hundrað?


Edit:
Aha, just saw a note about this form:


> Kvenkynsfleirtölumyndinni *hundruðir* bregður talsvert oft fyrir í ræðu og riti.
> Hún er röng. Orðið *hundrað* er ekki kvenkynsnafnorð.



Ah, well that settles that then.


----------



## Hjalti

"hundruðir kvenna" and "hundruðir karla" sounds correct to me! It's not wrong if people use it! 

It seems to me that this isn't a case of the fem. pl. having an "incorrect" form, but just the plural having a "incorrect" form.

The correct form:

hundruð - hundruð - hudruðum - hundraða

The incorrect form:

hundruðir - hundruði - hundruðum - hundruða


----------



## Kadabrium

hundruð is a neuter plural, not fem sing.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> hundruðir - hundruði - hundruðum - hundruða


With the plural nominative and accusative_ ekki eins_?
That declension you posted looks more like a _-(r)ður_ masculine noun.

Just wanting to clarify.


----------



## Cobold

I saw a similar note about þúsundir, is it likewise incorrect?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Cobold said:


> I saw a similar note about þúsundir, is it likewise incorrect?


Þúsund has a much more accepted feminine plural alternative, yes.


----------



## Kadabrium

But if there is indeed a fem hundruð, shouldn´t its plural be hundraðir?


----------



## Hjalti

Alxmrphi said:


> With the plural nominative and accusative_ ekki eins_?
> That declension you posted looks more like a _-(r)ður_ masculine noun.
> 
> Just wanting to clarify.


Hmm...I was just following something I found on the internet. 

If I were only to go by my sense of Icelandic it would be:

hundruðir kvenna
hundruðir kvenna
hundruðum kvenna
hundruða/hundraða kvenna


----------



## Alxmrphi

Aha, that makes a lot more sense then.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Hjalti said:


> Hmm...I was just following something I found on the internet.
> 
> If I were only to go by my sense of Icelandic it would be:
> 
> hundruðir kvenna
> hundruðir kvenna
> hundruðum kvenna
> hundruða/hundraða kvenna



Wouldn't it be _hundruðir, *hundruði*, hundruðum, hundruða_?


----------



## Kadabrium

Shouldn't the regular paradigm be hundruð hundruð hundraðar hundruð, hundraðir hundraðir hundraða hundruðum


----------



## Alxmrphi

Kadabrium said:


> Shouldn't the regular paradigm be hundruð hundruð hundraðar hundruð, hundraðir hundraðir hundraða hundruðum


Nobody is mentioning the singular form. I think you're trying to impose a regular pattern based on an alternative (and seemingly irregular) plural alternative.
Sometimes the singular and plural can be different genders and taking the -u- from the singular and associating it with something like a -un feminine (-anir in the plural) leads to a full back-formation of a complete feminine noun, but I believe this is only about the plural form of the word.


----------



## Hjalti

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Wouldn't it be _hundruðir, *hundruði*, hundruðum, hundruða_?


Mér finnst "hundruðir" vera rétt (hundruði reyndar eiginlega líka), svona eins og "þúsundir".


----------

